# coffin furniture



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Did a search and didn't find this site mentioned before. Very spendy but inspirational for the more creative folks here that are single or have forgiving spouses. I couldn't get away with something like this in my house!!
http://www.casketfurniture.com/index.php


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats pretty neat Darryl. I know my hubbby wouldnt go for it thats for sure! For Fun I was trying to buy the coffee table and that pic is not what you get for 499.00 you have to pay 195 for painting it...etc... 

Crazy! My hubby could make me one.... but he wouldnt so whatever. LOL


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now I have a place to sit my beer and Chicago style hot dogs.


----------

